# Do you shake your leg?



## silmarillion (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, very often!



Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I do this weird thing where I shake my leg up and down by having my heel raised off the ground. It's...kinda like my foot is doing push-ups. Is that what this is talking about? If so, I do that _a lot_. Unconsciously, I might add.


hah, I do this too


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

the knees of all my jeans except for like two have holes worn from leg shaking


----------



## Zescase (Jan 8, 2012)

Funny, as I read the title of the poll I noticed I'm shaking my foot in time with the noise of the washing machine downstairs.... :'D


----------



## Hnous (May 10, 2012)

Most definitely


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

Yup! Ahhh.. my leg. Thought u said my butt.  Ok, I admit.. I do it ... the leg thing... :blushed:


----------



## MeganH18 (May 12, 2012)

Yes, I do it a lot. I have a friend who can't stand it.


----------



## Lachesis (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm listening to Pink Floyd, I have to. Echoes, if somebody's interested.


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

I dislike when people do it, but hate specially if they shake it while touching my chair/bed/desk and make it shake as well. I get so annoyed and I always tell them to stop it.


----------



## koakuma (May 6, 2012)

Can't be totally still. A little movement helps to focus sometimes.


----------



## Elfhunter57 (Jun 11, 2012)

I shake my leg uncontrollably when I'm Nervous


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I do sometimes. My leg just starts bouncing madly, and people sometimes turn around and tell me how annoying it is xD. Usually out of habit though, and it's rather fun...


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

All. the. time. People often comment on it.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep,all the time.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Occasionally only when I'm stressed or something xD


----------



## fiertelann (Jun 17, 2012)

I think I do it all the time, but I never realize I'm doing it, so I'm not sure...it comes from my dad's side of the family. They all do it.

We all just have an enormous amount of energy that has to go somewhere when we're sitting at a desk all day.


----------



## Noisey (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm fairly certain that my legs have never stopped moving, they are always shaking, I rock back and forth when I'm standing (unless I really need to be still, i can, i just don't like too), they shake when Im sitting, and when I'm laying down they move all about.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes, I have restless leg syndrome.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I occasionally shake my leg intentionally as a way of channeling my Essential Tremor away from my upper body


----------



## Thunal33 (Oct 22, 2018)

I do it when I've been sitting in one place for awhile.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Never. Voted as such.


----------

